# Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus



## Frame (27. März 2017)

Was fällt Euch bei den Bildern 2-7 von oben auf dieser Seite auf? 
Restlicher Text auf der Seite ist in dem Zusammenhang völlig uninteressant. Blöd nur dass da viele Namen drin stehen.

Es geht nur um diese Bilder und den Transport vom LKW ans Wasser...!!!!

Anzumerkern wäre:
- es geht ca. 20 oder mehr m dezent bergab zum Wasser.
  Eimer werden also ganz gut durchgeschüttelt. Das sieht man nicht so unbedingt auf den Bildern.

- Nö, Hilfe beim tragen braucht der Vorstand nicht...
  (Als ich mal geholfen hatte haben wir das anders gemacht|bigeyes)
-Vereinsmitglieder klagen das trotz jährlichem Besatz fast nix gefangen wird...


Weitere, eigene, Kommentare dazu halte ich vorerst mal zurück.

Sinn und Zweck dieses Beitrags ist den Vorstand mal mit einer öffentlichen Meinung zu diesen Bildern zu konfrontieren.

(Der Fahrer vom Liefarant kann wenig dafür, ich hoffe ich habe es im Sinne der AB-Regeln und sonstigen Rechtsvorschriften richtig gemacht und den Link zur Vereinspage eingestellt.
Und nicht die Bilder einzeln reinkopiert, ohne das betroffener Verein, Fahrer und Namen ersichtlich sind.. #c)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Frame schrieb:


> Was fällt Euch bei den Bildern 2-7 von oben auf dieser Seite auf?
> Restlicher Text auf der Seite ist in dem Zusammenhang völlig uninteressant. Blöd nur dass da viele Namen drin stehen.
> 
> Es geht nur um diese Bilder und den Transport vom LKW ans Wasser...!!!!
> ...



Was ist jetzt deine Intention, dein Problem ?


----------



## Frame (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Es geht um Fischbesatz und den Transport ans Wasser. 

Ich will möglichst wenig manipulieren, aber wissen ob Boardies evtl. Kritik an einem gewissen Detail hätten...

Du hast keine Kritik daran? Danke!
Wie gesagt jeder ist eingeladen seine Meinung zu äußern.
Bin mal gespannt ob sich jemand zu dem Detail äußert wa mir nicht gefällt.
(Oder ob ich so ne Art Geisterfahrer bin|kopfkrat...)


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt deine Intention, dein Problem ?


Glaub, er will bestätigt haben, daß es ganz schlimm und böse ist, wenn Fische so transportiert werden...

Und das dieser Transport daran Schuld ist, daß manche Leute es nicht schaffen, einen Satzkarpfen zu überlisten.


----------



## smithie (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Du bist 3 Jahre zu spät, das ist der Besatz von 2014 ...

Meinst Du es sind zu viele Fische in der Wanne?
Oder dass einer seine Kamera drüber hält?


----------



## ATRiot01 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Ausser das ein solcher Buntfischbesatz für ein nicht intaktes Gewässer (falls er denn nötig ist^^) spricht fällt mir da leider auch nichts besonderes auf.


----------



## Frame (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



smithie schrieb:


> Du bist 3 Jahre zu spät, das ist der Besatz von 2014 ...



Nicht ich bin zu spät, die VereinHP ist halt so aktuell.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Frame schrieb:


> Nicht ich bin zu spät, die VereinHP ist halt so aktuell.



Ich verstehe dennoch nicht, was dein Problem ist. Aus den Bildern geht kaum eine Info durch, man kann nur viiiiiiiiiiiiiel herein interpretieren, was das Bild aber äußerst Subjektiv erscheinen lässt.

Ansonsten sehe ich da keine Probleme, Verein wie Lieferant haben wohl ein beiderseitiges Interesse auch in Zukunft zu fangen, wie Beliefern.

Das geht wohl nur mit gesunden Fischen, tot besetzen macht wohl keinen Sinn........


----------



## Frame (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> , daß manche Leute es nicht schaffen, einen Satzkarpfen zu überlisten.



Also mir braucht man das gewiss nicht zu unterstellen und den Kollegen sicher auch nicht. Karpfen und Satzkarpfen werden da schon gefangen. Nur eben recht wenig Weissfische.

(Trotz Rotaugenbesatz hatte ich noch nie dort eins oder Rotfeder. Brassen immerhin bis 8 pfd. Aber das war halt ein alter Muffmolch.)

Nee, es gibt auch noch andere Besatzbilder der letzen Jahre die ich zwar gesehen hab aber nicht verlinken kann. Bzw. sie sind auch nicht mehr auf der HP.

Es geht wie gesagt hier nur um den Transport ans Wasser.

(...auch nicht darum ob man davon Bilder machen sollte...
ich finde übrigens man sollte unbedingt Bilder davon machen!
Unglaublich was einem da sonst erzählt wird alles vom Höhrensagen. Am Besten sollte man halt selbst dabei sein nach Möglichkeit. Darum geht es.)


----------



## Frame (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dennoch nicht, was dein Problem ist. Aus den Bildern geht kaum eine Info durch, man kann nur viiiiiiiiiiiiiel herein interpretieren, was das Bild aber äußerst Subjektiv erscheinen lässt.
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich da keine Probleme, Verein wie Lieferant haben wohl ein beiderseitiges Interesse auch in Zukunft zu fangen, wie Beliefern.
> 
> Das geht wohl nur mit gesunden Fischen, tot besetzen macht wohl keinen Sinn........



Sorry,
Mit diesem Posting hast Du völlig recht. (Wie gesagt, ich will ja möglichst wenig manipulieren.)
Dem Fahrer gebe ich auch eher keine Kritik. Der will seinen Auftrag schnell erledigen und weiter gehts.
(Da sollte aber der Lieferant und Firmeninhaber ein Auge drauf haben.)

Ich hatte anfangs ja schon erwähnt dass ich meinen Vereinsvorstand mit dieser Diskussion konfrontieren will.
Habe mir auch durchaus was dabei gedacht es hier zu posten und bin mal gespannt ob sich die nächsten Tage auch mal ein paar gewisse Leute hier dazu äußern von denen ich mir Zustimmung erhoffe.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Bei uns sieht eine Besatzaktion genau so aus.
Einziger Unterschied, der LKW steht 10m vom Wasser weg und es gibt keine 20m Höhenunterschied.
Gut der eine Kübel mit den Weißfischen ist etwas voll, aber kommt vor?
Es ist übrigens üblich die Kübel ohne jegliche Temperaturanpassung einfach ins Gewässer zu kippen, auch dies passiert bei uns genau so.
Finde ich auch nicht gut und ist nicht gerade lehrbuchmäßig, aber keine Chance, muss immer sehr schnell gehen.(wahrscheinlich weil der LKW dannach noch bei euch vorbei muss?)
Ich denke du willst irgendwas konstruieren, um deinen Vereinskollegen an den Karren zu fahren, oder auch nur dem Vorstand, den du ja besonders erwähnst?
Bei uns steht da übrigens der Gewässerwart in der Verantwortung und nicht der Erste.

Jürgen


----------



## oberfranke (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

@Frame
 Was ist den nun diese Detail, dass sich so stört das du unbedingt den Vorstand damit konfrontieren musst? 
 Bitte gleich mit Problemlösung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Frame schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich habe es im Sinne der AB-Regeln und sonstigen Rechtsvorschriften richtig gemacht und den Link zur Vereinspage eingestellt.
> Und nicht die Bilder einzeln reinkopiert, ohne das betroffener Verein, Fahrer und Namen ersichtlich sind..


SEHR GUT GEMACHT!

Genau so wollen wir das!!

DANKE dafür, dass Du das so den AB-Regeln entsprechend  eingestellt hast!

HERVORRAGEND!

Zum Thema selber kann ich nix sagen..


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



> Was fällt Euch bei den Bildern 2-7 von oben auf dieser Seite auf?



Ehrlichgesagt: Nichts. was nicht jeden Tag tausende Male in Deutschland genau so gemacht wird. 

Das Wasser in den Stahlringwannen ist etwas knapp bemessen, gerade bei Weißfisch nehm ich gerne einen Schluck mehr. Ist dann halt schwerer, aber zu zweit kann man eine Stahlringwanne immer locker tragen, egal wieviel drin ist.


----------



## Franky (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Bin auch, was die Besatzbilder angeht, etwas ratlos... Das Buffet hingegen sieht m. E. sehr gut und lecker aus...


----------



## Vanner (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Ich kann auch nichts verwerfliches auf den Bildern erkennen. Auf dem vorletzten Bild ist etwas wenig Wasser im Bottich, das ist aber auch schon alles, was man evtl. bemängeln könnte.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

das einzige was mir Auffällt-die Wannen sind recht leer, hat keiner was in den Armen? eine volle Wanne Karpfen sind auch nur 50 KG .


Karpfen kann man auch ohne Probleme mit sehr wenig Wasser bis ans Wasser tragen-reduziert das Wasser was belastet sein könnte.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> das einzige was mir Auffällt-die Wannen sind recht leer, hat keiner was in den Armen? eine volle Wanne Karpfen sind auch nur 50 KG .



Daran erkennt man den Praktiker  #6
Es stimmt, eine Stahlringwanne knapp gefüllt mit K3 sind ziemlich genau ein Zentner!


----------



## Sneep (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hallo,

möglicherweise war das ein ganz übler Besatz, eine furchtbare Schinderei für die Fische. 

Davon sehe ich auf den Fotos aber nichts.

Die Wassermenge ist für 20m  herumtragen ausreichend. 
Am Wasser werden die so wie so noch angepasst, dann gibt es gleich wieder Wasser.

Es sind keine Kamm- und Rundschupper gemischt. 

Also bei mir sieht ein Besatz auch nicht anders aus.
Man kann dabei eine Menge falsch machen, das ist aber nur von Fotos nicht zu erkennen.
Das klassische Beispiel ist das Fahren mit Sauerstoff. Wenn man hier zu viel des Guten tut und der Fisch kommt aus Wasser mit einer Gassättigung von 125% in Wasser mit 70%
kann das bis zum Totalverlust führen. Das sehe ich aber auf einem Foto nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hallo,

also ich sehe da auch nur eine ganz normale Besatzmaßnahme.
Wie sollte man es denn sonst machen, wenn man nicht näher ran kommt und auch dann geht es erstmal vom Transporter in die Wanne, dann zum Wasser und rein. Kenne ich nicht anders. #c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gründler (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

......


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hey Leute,

 dies ist gewiss nur eine "Fangfrage"  |kopfkrat

Bei den Bildern 2-7 #c

Ich sehe da nur 6 Bilder |bigeyes

 Oder meint er, dass bei dem Träger auf dem letzten Bild vor lauter Anstrengung die Hämorriden aufgegangen sind. |rotwerden

 Also, wir besetzen genau soooooo!
 Früher mal mit einem Schlauch. Dies war meines Erachtens aber eher kritisch, da grade die schwereren Fische einen enormen Schwung drauf bekamen und wesentlich mehr durchgeschüttelt und zusammengeschlagen wurden. 

 Ok, bei dem Weißfisch-Eimer hätten es ein paar weniger Fische, um den Druck auf die Unteren zu reduzieren, sein dürfen.


----------



## porbeagle (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten:

Die schlechste ist: du kannst keine Weißfische fangen.

Geht auch : Ihr habt einen super Raubfischbestand.

Oder :

Wenn ich sehe was sich an Kormoranen im Otterstätter und Reffenthaler 
und all den Gewässern um Lu rumtreiben würde ich mir an deiner stelle
den Himmel anschauen nach einer Besatzaktion.

Ist der schwarze Tod da habt Ihr nur teures Vogelfutter gekauft.


----------



## Frame (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hmm, seltsam. 
Anscheinend bin ich eher der Geisterfahrer#c.

Um das Rätsel mal aufzulösen:
Mich stört:
- viel zuwenig Wasser im Eimer. Die Fische werden nicht senkrecht schwimmend transportiert.
- die Karpfen werden nicht von den anderen Fischen getrennt.
 (Verletzung durch Flossenstrahlen!)
- ganz übel: die kleinen Fische werden auch mit schwereren Karpfen usw. in den Bottich gekippt.

Ich war bei diesem Besatz jetzt zwar nicht dabei, vermute aber dass sie dann schon im Transportbehälter auch so gemischt waren. 
-Sauerstoffbegasung mit Sicherheit...

---> vielen Dank an Sneep:m ( das mit dem wenigen Wasser haben ja auch paar andere gesehen, ich warte eigentlich auf paar Antworten von bestimmten Leuten. Weiss aber auch das das manchmal halt dauert weil beschäftigt halt.)

- zum Sauerstoff kommt dann vermutlich noch ein deutlicher pH- Wert Abfall in den basischen Bereich. (Ungefähr so als würd ein untrainierte, jetgelaggter Mensch vom Alpengipfel an die Meeresküste gebeamt stelle ich mir jetzt mal übertrieben die Wirkung auf die Kiemen vor.)



Selbst wenn man das so macht wie ichs gern hätte ist mir aus Erfahrung aber auch klar dass dann bei Rotaugen & Co. immer noch sehr viele Schuppen draufgehen. Sieht man dann anschließend im Flachwasser.

Speziell dieser Verein rackert sich normal total ab um Geld in die Vereinskasse zu bekommen mit 3 jährlichen Festaktionen.

Und dann, wenn der Besatz (oft nach ettlichen Lieferverzögerungen) endlich da ist muss alles hoppla Hopp gehen...

Wenn man ein neues Auto kauft fährt man doch auch nicht gleich durch die Hecken damit, oder?#c

Auf den Bildern sieht man zugegebenermassen jetzt wirklich nicht viel. Mir ist es auch erst zufällig gestern aufgefallen.
Es handelt sich hierbei um genau den Verein wo ich neulich mal nen Thread gestartet habe mit 120 Lachsforellen von denen nur 20 gefangen wurden.

Als mir gestern diese Bilder aufgefallen sind da dachte ich mir dann halt meinen Teil dazu. ---> Sauerstoff---> sehr weite Anfahrt.

*Meine Kritikpunkte müssen nicht zwingend, können aber durchaus die Erklärung sein warum dann niemand Rotaugen fängt und 100 Lachsforellen verschwunden sind, bzw. nicht gefangen wurden. Wenn das da auch so ähnlich ablief.
*
Ich hab aber auch schon mal ne viel schlimmere Variante erlebt:
Anderer Lieferant wollte 8 Ztnr. Weissfisch durchs Fallrohr
aus 2 m Höhe aufs weidenwurzelige und mit Ästen, Laub usw. 5 m vom Wasser entfernt aufs Ufer dozen lassen.
Hat er bestimmt schon 2 Jahrzehnte so gemacht weil die eigentlichen Gewässerbesitzer mit Fischen gar nix am Hut hatten. (Nur 1 x jährlich für Geschäftskunden ein "anfischen" am Privatsee veranstaltet... auch mit Forellen...)

Mann was hat der Fahrer gekotzt als mein Kumpel und ich ihm erklärten das das mit dem Fallrohr nicht läuft heute und in Zukunft.

Ich hatte ja ausdrücklich jeden eingeladen zu kommentieren.
Ist nur schade dass unweigerlich so blöde Kommentare kommen wie "nix in den Muckis" usw.. 

(Manche Leute haben halt gute Gründe nicht mehr allzu schwer zu heben. Den einen triffts früher, den anderen später... Das sind dann im Verein auch manchmal die Leute die dann Zeit haben. Ist mir aber unverständlich warum meine Hilfe abgelehnt wird. Querkopp halt ich bin?#c)


----------



## Frame (28. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ok, bei dem Weißfisch-Eimer hätten es ein paar weniger Fische, um den Druck auf die Unteren zu reduzieren, sein dürfen.


Ich zitiere jetzt heute nicht alles was gut oder schlecht aus meiner begrenzten Sicht war. 

Aber dazu noch: Ja, genau!


----------



## ATRiot01 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Also ich habe etliche Male bei einem Berufsfischer/Teichwirt in einer wirklich stattlichen Anlage mit mehreren dutzend Teichen beim Abfischen, sortieren und umsetzen geholfen. Da wurde das Umsetzen auch nicht anderes gehandhabt als auf den verlinkten Bildern, bis halt auf weit vollere Kübel.
Die Fische hatten eher noch weit mehr Stress durch ablassen der Teiche, das kranen aus dem Netz, das Sortierband und den anschließenden Transport in den Bottichen. 
Und da gab es nur marginale Verluste, auch an Weissfischen. Wenn eine solche Handhabe eine so hohe Letale Quote hätte würden die Fischer da sicher einiges anders machen, ist ja schliesslich Ihr Geld was flöten geht.

Das mit den Forellen ist bei uns allerdings nicht anders. 1000 Stück besetzt, in den Fangbüchern tauchen allerdings maximal 200 wider auf, obwohl sicher so gut wie keine einzige mehr im See ist...an was das wohl liegen mag? Ich geh zu 100% davon aus das die gefangen wurden, aber wegen der 5 Forellen/Tag Reglung einfach nicht notirt wurden.
Theoretisch müssten wir auch noch über 40 Störe von über 1m Länge im See haben...aber wurde auch seit 10 Monaten keiner mehr gefangen, obwohl in den ersten 2 Monaten nach Besatz 3-5 Stück am Abend normal waren, auch wenn mann dann nur einen entnehmen durfte.
Bei Weissfischen kann eine niedrige Wiederfangquote viele Gründe haben...Raubfische, Kormoran, falsche Platzwahl/Angelzeit usw. usw...
Das der Besatz aufgrund der *falschen Behandlung* beim Besatz verendet ist halte ich für eher sehr unwahrscheinlich...zumal man dann nach kurzer Zeit Massenhaft aufgedunsene Fischkadaver am Seeufer treiben sehen müsste.....


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



gründler schrieb:


> Besatz erfolgt wenn es geht über die Rutsche/Rohr oder über Kübel etc.
> 
> 
> 
> #h


Hallo,

da möchte ich widersprechen. 
Die Rutsche ist die beste Methode für den Fahrer, weil es am schnellsten geht.
Dieses Verfahren hat aber gravierende Nachteile.
So gibt es für die Fische keine Zeit sich an die chemischen Gegebenheiten und die Temperatur anzupassen. Da hat es jeder Guppy besser, der wird vom Aquarianer zunächst im Transportbehälter angepasst. Vor allen Dingen wenn das Besatzgewässer kälter ist als das Transportwasser, muss ich die Temperaturen anpassen.

Große Teile der Karpfenzuchten, vor allem im Südosten sind mit der Amur-Schläfergrundel (Percottus glenii) verseucht. Das ist einer der gefährlichsten eingeschleppten Arten.
Wer heute noch Karpfen mit der Rampe besetzt, handelt leichtsinnig und gedankenlos. Wenn in der Ladung Schläfergrundeln oder echte Grundeln enthalten sind, ist das Gewässer ruiniert.
Dass man das so haben möchte, sollte man dem Züchter aber schon beim Kauf klar machen. Dann kann er entsprechend planen und der Fahrer steht nicht so unter Stress, weil er noch weitere Stellen anfahren muss.
snEEp


----------



## ATRiot01 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da hat es jeder Guppy besser, der wird vom Aquarianer zunächst im Transportbehälter angepasst. Vor allen Dingen wenn das Besatzgewässer kälter ist als das Transportwasser, muss ich die Temperaturen anpassen.
> snEEp


 
Das steht wohl ausser Frage..aber welcher Aquarianer muss auch mal ebend 500kg Fisch in sein Wohnzimmer umsiedeln?

Ein gesunder Kaltwasserfisch wird auch mit mehreren °C Temperaturunterschied beim Umsetzen fertig...

BtW.: Die Grundel, welche Art auch immer sich am Ende durchsetzen wird, wird sich mMn eh in den nächsten Jahrzehnten in allen unseren Gewässern ansiedeln. Hart aber leider unvermeidbar.


----------



## Frame (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Bei Weissfischen kann eine niedrige Wiederfangquote viele Gründe haben...Raubfische, Kormoran, falsche Platzwahl/Angelzeit usw. usw...
> Das der Besatz aufgrund der *falschen Behandlung* beim Besatz verendet ist halte ich für eher sehr unwahrscheinlich...zumal man dann nach kurzer Zeit Massenhaft aufgedunsene Fischkadaver am Seeufer treiben sehen müsste.....


Dem oberen Teil stimme ich zu, das kann viele Gründe haben.

Je nach Windrichtung muss man an dem See Kadaver nicht zwangsläufig sehen. Es gibt da einige größere Bereiche wo man nicht ns Ufer kommt.
Die Rotaugen landen sicher überwiegend im Hechtmagen, Kormorane kommen auch vor.
Einige tote Brassen und auch Satzkarpfen habe ich allerdings schon gesehen. Bei den Karpfen wundert mich das dann schon. Die sind eigentlich doch relativ robust zumindest was Sauerstoff betrifft.

Was denen dann allerdings eher zu schaffen machen kann sind gegenseitige Verletzungen durch die Flossenstrahlen und anschließender Pilzbefall. Kommt ja auch nach der Laichzeit unter Umständen vor.
Verendete Fische haben leider auch die Neigung irgendwo in unzulänglichem Gestrüpp anzutreiben wo man nicht drankommt und müssen auch gar nicht immer zwangsläufig auftreiben je nach Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Syntac (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Du solltest mal bei einer Abfischung von einem 20 Hektar plus Teich dabei sein


----------



## gründler (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

.......


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hallo,
@ ATRiot01

Was für einen Fisch gilt gilt auch für 500 kg Fisch. Wenn ich solche Mengen logistisch und fachlich nicht bewältigen kann, sollte ich es lassen. Du hast doch überhaupt keine Belege für die These, dass auch ein großer Temperaturunterschied dem Fisch nichts ausmacht. Weil nicht alle gleich tot oben liegen oder weshalb glaubst du das. Was ist mit Unterschieden im PH,  beim Nitrit oder Ammonium?

Grundsätzlich hat ein Besatzfisch in den letzten beiden Wochen vor dem Besatz einiges durchgemacht.
Nach ablassen des Teiches im Schlamm gelegen, abgefischt mit dem Zugnetz, auf Sortiertischen sortiert, im Sammelteich mehrfach umgesetzt, dann der Transport, abladen und ins kalte Wasser geworfen.Das ist Stress pur für den Fisch. Vor allen Dingen, wenn der Besatz wegen des Kormorans im Frühjahr erfolgt, dann wenn der Fisch gerade ausgehungert und in schlechter Verfassung aus der Winterruhe kommt.

Ich konnte selbst erleben wie sich ganze Wannen mit Alanden  im kalten Besatzwasser auf Grund auf die Seite.
legten.

Wenn ich nicht anpasse, sehe ich in der Regel keine Folgen. Der Fisch ist aber extrem gestresst und anfällig gegen Krankheiten und Parasiten. Stress alleine genügt um einen Fisch zu töten. 

Bei Besatzlieferungen teilen wir dem Züchter die aktuelle Wassertemperatur im Besatzgewässer mit. Der hat verschiedene Möglichkeiten das Transportwasser auf diese Temperatur einzustellen. Dann brauche ich nur ganz kurze Zeit um den Fisch an die chemischen Verhältnisse anzupassen.

Auch wenn ich möglicherweise in einem Jahrzehnt die Schwarzmaul überall habe, ist das doch kein Grund, dass ich sie mir jetzt schon selber ins Gewässer hole.
Möglicherweise sind deine Vereinskameraden froh, wenn sie noch ein paar Jahre  mit Made angeln können.
Ich hoffe inständig, dass du nur angelst und die Hege andern im Verein überlässt.

@Frame
Solange du keine  große Mengen von angeschwemmten Tieren siehst, kannst du die Mortalität nicht eindeutig dem Besatz zuordnen. 
Habe ich direkt nach dem Besatz solche Verluste, ist da in der Regel schon in der Zucht etwas schief gelaufen mit Krankheiten oder Parasiten. Möglicherweise ist der Fehler auch beim Transport passiert.
Häufig haben die Fahrer keine Ahnung von der Sauerstoffanlage. Diese wird dann zu hoch hingestellt, mit der Folge dass in den Tanks eine Sauerstofftätigung von 130 % und mehr herrscht. Kommt der Fisch so in das Gewässer mit 80% Sättigung, gast der Sauerstoff im Fisch aus und auf den Kiemen bilden sich kleine Bläschen. Diese platzen auf  und entzünden sich, was in der Regel zum Tod führt. In schweren Fällen, kann man unter der Haut Gasblasen fühlen. Ein deutliches Zeichen für diesen Transportfehler sind große Mengen springender Fische direkt nach dem Besatz.

Verletzungen durch den 1. verhärteten Flossenstrahl bei Karpfen und Giebel habe ich noch nie gesehen. Möglicherweise wurde mit zu wenig Wasser gefahren, sonst dürfte das nicht vorkommen, zumindest nicht beim Transport.

Besatzfehler schwächen den Fisch und die Verluste treten häufig erst später auf, wenn das geschwächte Immunsystem die Pilzsporen nicht mehr abwehren kann. 
Diese Mortalität wird aber dann nicht mehr mit dem Besatz in Verbindung gebracht.

SnEEP


----------



## Hezaru (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hi,
an den Bildern kann ich nichts schlimmes erkennen.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist sind die Turnschuhe der Träger und die langen Schatten (Abendstunden?).
Wenn die die Wannen reinkippen sind die Fische von einer Sekunde
auf die nächste in ganz anderem Wasser mit evtl. ganz anderer Temperatur. Das ist gelinde gesagt nicht ganz optimal. Wenn aber jemand mit Gummihose im Wasser steht und erstmal langsam ein paar Eimer Wasser reinschüttet geht es schon Richtung vorbildliches Besetzen.
Er hat ja Zeit bis zum nächsten Kübel.
Zum Sauerstoff hat Sneep ja schon geschrieben. Bei einem guten Züchter dem ich vertraue gibt es da keine Probleme. Wenn ich aber rein nach Preis kaufe gehe ich (ihr) schon ein Risiko ein.


----------



## smithie (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Frame schrieb:


> *Meine Kritikpunkte müssen nicht zwingend, können aber durchaus die Erklärung sein warum dann niemand Rotaugen fängt und 100 Lachsforellen verschwunden sind, bzw. nicht gefangen wurden. Wenn das da auch so ähnlich ablief.*


An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir eher Gedanken dazu machen, was es vielleicht sonst noch sein könnte.
Damit meine ich die Weißfische, dass Forellen nicht aufgeschrieben oder offiziell gefangen werden ist jetzt kein Einzelphänomen.

Wenn überhaupt schon ein Besatz mit Weißfischen notwenig ist, ist meistens schon etwas anderes im Argen.
Wenn sich keine selbsterhaltenden Weißfischbestände zeigen, hilft ein Besatz nicht wirklich (damit ist nicht ein Initialbesatz nach anderen, unterstützenden Maßnahmen gemeint).

-> Laichplätze?
-> Wasserqualität?
-> Temperatur?


In einem Baggerweiher bei uns gab es auch ewig keine wirklichen Weißfischbestände und es wurde aus anderen Vereinsgewässern besetzt.
Nachdem eine Flachwasserzone mit Bewuchs etc. angelegt wurde -> hoppala, es wird besser...

Ich würde mich mal auf die Suche nach anderen Gründen machen und ggf. beheben - die Besatzaktion sieht eher nicht nach dem Grund aus...


----------



## Frame (29. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Also seit meinem letzen Post dazu stimme ich allen weitern Beiträgen hier völlig zu. 

@hezaru: Bis auf die erwähnten langen Schatten. Das stimmt nicht an der Stelle ist das eher Mittagssonne als Abend vom Winkel her. (Und bis auf die These mit Kescher von gründler. War irgendwo von Kescher die Rede oder ist da einer zu sehen?)

Wenn ich das mache (oder auch nur helfe mit jemand der mit mir einer Meinung/Team ist... und etwas Geduld mitbringt)
dann werden die Behälter auch nicht "zack und hopp" ins Wasser gekippt,
sondern langsam ins waagerechte geneigt.
Nicht so, dass man dabei einschläft, aber so dass sich das Wasser langsam vermischt und die Fische auch paar Atemzüge dabei machen können vom sich mischenden Wasser und dann ganz von alleine quasi aus dem Fass oder Eimer schwimmen. Erst wenn praktisch alle raus sind Behälter über 180 Grad kippen für die Nachzügler.

Leider läuft das aber halt oft nach zack und Hopp Manier, man will sich ja auch gegenseitig im Verein beweisen das man ein cooler Akkordarbeiter sein kann. 
Nur leider gehts hier nicht ums abladen von Zementpaletten.
Sondern um relativ Transportempfindliche Lebewesen die,
methaphorisch ausgedrückt,
vom Alpengipfel auf Meeresnievau verfrachtet werden was ihre Kiemen und Blutkreislauf betrifft... 

@Sneep: genau diese "Ausgasung an den Kiemen" sehe ich bei dieser Art von Transport als Problem. 
Stimme in allem zu.
Ich bringe das dann aber später schon noch mit Besatz in Verbindung.
Allerdings auch Verletzungen durch Flossenstrahlen die erst später zur Verpilzung führen.

Das kriegt man dann am Besten mit wenn der besetzte Weiher nicht groß und relativ flach ist und man später verpilzte Fische fängt oder sieht.
(Flachzonen gibts hier zwar auch paar, handelt sich aber um nen Baggersee bis ca. 17m tief.)


----------



## Sneep (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hallo,

dass "Kiemen verbrennen" ist wirklich ganz einfach zu vermeiden. Wenn ich die Sauerstoffzufuhr abstelle, bin ich in wenige Minuten unter 100 % Sättigung. Nach spätestens 10 Minuten bin ich bereits beim Sauerstoffmangel.
Schäden treten erst dann auf, wenn der Fisch in ein Besatzgewässer mit "normalem" Sauerstoffgehalt kommt.

Das ist vergleichbar mit der Taucherkrankheit, steigt der Taucher zu schnell auf, gast der Sauerstoff aus. 

Der Sauerstoffbedarf wird oft gnadenlos unterschätzt. Es ist absolut erstaunlich, was Fische so an Sauerstoff verbrauchen.
Es gibt auch eine Phase beim Besatz wo es schnell gehen muss. Das ist vom LKW ans Wasser. Am Gewässer kann ich dann wieder mit Wasser aus  dem Besatzgewässer Sauerstoff zuführen.
Mir ist selber eine Fischwanne mit Forellenbrut innerhalb von nicht ein mal 1 Minute komplett umgekippt, als ich sie 50m zum Wasser getragen habe. 

Als ich mich einmal bei einem Züchter beschwert habe, wegen der verbrannten Kiemen, bekam ich zur Antwort, " bei mir hat noch kein Fisch zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommen".

Eine Aussage, die ich gerne glauben will.|supergri

sneep


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...
> Mir ist selber eine Fischwanne mit Forellenbrut innerhalb von nicht ein mal 1 Minute ...



Hi, die haben doch auch einen super hohen Bedarf? In Summe deutlich mehr als die gleiche Fischmasse in groß, richtig?
Wie sieht es mit so Sauerstoff-Köderfischpumpen aus, wäre das eine Option? Reicht der Eintrag? Geht das zu sehr auf die Temperatur?


Grüße JK


----------



## oberfranke (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Der Transport im Sauerstoffarmen vom Auto zum Wasser dauert geschätzte 2 Minuten. 

 Ich bin gerade am überlegen wie lange es dauert. 
 Fisch vom Kescher auf die Abhakmatte, wiegen, messen und ganz wichtig Foto vom Fisch im liegen links im liegen rechts, Fisch hochkant, Fisch alleine, Fisch mit Anglerselfie, Fisch in der Hocke vorgehalten links, vorgehalten rechts, Fisch mit Kopf voraus, Fisch mit Lippengriff usw. 
 Fisch wieder ins Wasser setzen. 
 Ok, die neuen Handys sind so richtig schnell- dauert doch keine 30 Sekunden. Oder?


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hi, da wir teils vom Ruderboot besetzen (Hecht + Forelle) kommen wir mit 2 Minuten nicht hin...

Grüße JK


----------



## oberfranke (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

@jkc
 Ich habe keine Ahnung wir ihr es macht bzw ob ihr Probleme dadurch habt. 
 Die Zeitschätzung bezieht sich rein auf den Eröffnungsbeitrag.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Ah, ok, dachte Du spielst auf meine Frage nach der Sauerstoffpumpe an.


Grüße JK


----------



## oberfranke (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Ne ne. 
 Ach ja zur Sauerstoffpumpe. Was hälst du von einem hohen Transportbehälter im Boot und mit nem Eimer frisches "Teichwasser" nachgießen. Das Wasser läuft dann über nen Überlauf und Schlauch zurück in den Teich. Temperaturanpassung und Wasseranpassung läuft dann so nebenbei auch .


----------



## Franz_16 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



> die,
> methaphorisch ausgedrückt,
> vom Alpengipfel auf Meeresnievau verfrachtet werden was ihre Kiemen und Blutkreislauf betrifft...



Naja.. die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen Herkunftsgewässer und Besatzgewässer sind beim Regelbesatz im Herbst oder Frühjahr ja meistens eher nicht sooo riesig.

Will heißen, wenn ich im November Weißfische vom Züchter bekomme, dann hat sein Wasser vielleicht 9°C und meines vielleicht 11° oder 7°C. 

Auch dann kann man vieles vorbildlich machen beim Umgang mit dem Besatz, aber soviel falsch machen, dass man tatsächlich massive Verluste hat, kann man eigentlich nicht. 

Hier hat jeder Hinz und Kunz einen Teich und fuhrwerkt da irgendwie rum, besetzt Fische, setzt Fische in andere Teich um usw.  meistens komplett ahnungslos - aber irgendwie klappt das trotzdem halbwegs.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



oberfranke schrieb:


> ...und mit nem Eimer frisches "Teichwasser" nachgießen. ....




Hi, so in etwa machen wir das aktuell, nur ohne Schlauch, es wird auch manuell wieder Wasser abgeschöpft/-lassen. 

Grüße JK


----------



## ATRiot01 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ ATRiot01
> 
> Was für einen Fisch gilt gilt auch für 500 kg Fisch. Wenn ich solche Mengen logistisch und fachlich nicht bewältigen kann, sollte ich es lassen. Du hast doch überhaupt keine Belege für die These, dass auch ein großer Temperaturunterschied dem Fisch nichts ausmacht. Weil nicht alle gleich tot oben liegen oder weshalb glaubst du das. Was ist mit Unterschieden im PH,  beim Nitrit oder Ammonium?
> ...



Von Grossen Unterschieden habe ich auch nichts geschrieben..wenn ich von einem Teich abfische und dann in einen anderen umsetze werden da wohl auch nur schwerlich Temperaturunterschiede zu Stande kommen wie nach dem Kauf von Aquarienfischen.

Der wenigste Fisch wurde damals vom Teichwirt direkt nach dem Abfischen als Besatz verkauft. Der Grossteil wurde in kleineren Teichen oder Betonbecken *zwischengelagert* oder als Buntfischbesatz für die Zander/Waller/Hecht Laichteiche benutzt. Und wenn es dort zu einem Massensterben aufgrund des Umsetzens, das auch mit einer mittellangen Fahrt verbunden war, gekommen wäre, wäre das 100% aufgefallen.

Ich bin mir sicher das es zu Totalausfällen beim Besatz kommen kann, grade bei Alanden/Orfen oder gar Salmoniden. Da weiss ich aber das es sich um empfindliche Fische handelt die gewisse Ansprüche stellen können.
Aber was Karpfen und auch den meissten Weissfisch angeht, da giebt es an der Besatzmethode nichts zu mäkeln und auch keinen Grund aus dem Besatz eine Wissenschaft zu machen.


----------



## Frame (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Naja.. die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen Herkunftsgewässer und Besatzgewässer sind beim Regelbesatz im Herbst oder Frühjahr ja meistens eher nicht sooo riesig.
> 
> Will heißen, wenn ich im November Weißfische vom Züchter bekomme, dann hat sein Wasser vielleicht 9°C und meines vielleicht 11° oder 7°C.
> 
> ...



Ja, die Temperatur ist auch erst mal ein Sekundärfaktor.
Wird einem bei der Sportfischerprüfung halt erst mal so beigebracht mit Temperaturangleich wäre wichtig.

Zu meinem Zitat: methaphorisch ausgedrückt vom Alpengipfel auf Meeresnievau hätten wir hier mal eine Sauerstoff - Sättigungskurve bezogen auf 100% (abhängig von Temp. und Luftdruck.)

Im begasten Transportbehälter sind aber u. U. mehr als 100% wenn der Fahrer falsch eingestellt hat oder sich bei der Fahrt was verändert. (Und das kann es nur Richtung + bei mechanischer Gasregelung, digital elektronisch wäre was anderes. Hab ich aber noch nicht gesehen.)

Im Normalfall wird also *Sauerstoffübersättigt* gefahren.
(Ist möglich. 125 % oder so, hängt vom Salz/Ionengehalt usw. des Wassers auch ab wieviel möglich ist. Direkt am Ausströmer sogar noch viel höher.)

LKW kommt am Wasser an, biegt in der Regel auf nen Feldweg mit Schlaglöchern ab und wird dann ausm Tranportbehälter in Eimer, Fass usw. gekeschert.

Fisch kriegt Stress dadurch und "joggt" quasi von der Atmung her. Oder hyperventiliert, anders ausgedrückt.

Jetzt kommt er in nen Eimer oder was auch immer *mit so wenig Wasser wie auf den Bildern* und kann nicht senkrecht schwimmen und frei atmen! Die oberen Fische drücken den unteren die Luft ab.
(In dieser Phase sollten die Fische halt auch einiges Wasser unterm Bauch haben, daher mag ich lieber die blauen Tonnen zum Transport ans Wasser.)

Fisch kommt im Wasser an und verschwindet naturgemäß alsbald ins tiefere Wasser...
Wenn dort an der Oberfläche 70-80% Sauerstoffsättigung sind *und* ein Temperaturunterschied *und *ein pH-Wert-Sprung... dann kann halt alles zusammenkommen.
Wenn er dann in der Tiefe verschwindet wird eh kälter und Sauerstoff nimmt noch weiter ab...
(Im beschriebenen Fall geht es auch um nen tiefen Baggersee und nicht um einen 1,8 -2,5 m Teich. Riesenunterschied...!)

Kommt noch dazu, dass ein Fisch viel weniger Blut hat bezogen auf Körpermase als wir Warmblütler und nen vie einfacheren Blutkreislauf. Wesentlich schlechter durchblutet.

Wenn da die Kiemen den von Sneep beschriebene Schädigung bekommen wäre das, methaphorisch auf Mensch& Co bezogen, ein ähnlicher Effekt wie ne Kohlenmonoxidvergiftung.
Betonung auf ähnlich!

Zurück zur Sauerstoffsättigungskurve:
Fischorganismen können starke Schwankungen unter Stress halt extrem schlecht wegstecken.
(PH-Wert spielt da auch wieder eine zwar sekundäre, aber auch Schlüsselrolle weil er entscheidet wie sich Ionen, bzw. gelöste oder gebundene Salze im Wasser verhalten.
Und dieses hat wiederum Auswirkung auf die Kiemen.
Da kann ein hunderstel pH entscheiden.)


----------



## Frame (30. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Von Grossen Unterschieden habe ich auch nichts geschrieben..wenn ich von einem Teich abfische und dann in einen anderen umsetze werden da wohl auch nur schwerlich Temperaturunterschiede zu Stande kommen wie nach dem Kauf von Aquarienfischen.


Von Teich zu Teich im gleichen Wassereinzugsgebiet, Wasserzuammensetzung und vergleichbaren Tiefen ist auch ein völlig anderes Ding wie
Transport über größere Entfernung in tieferen Baggesee mit anderem Wasser (Ionengehalt)

Von Teich zu Teich via Transportbehälter kommt dann auch kein größerer Druckunterschied dazu wenn sich die Fische nach Besatz im Baggersee in der dunkle Tiefe verziehen.
(Und dann ggf. dort unten sterben. Worst Case.)


----------



## Sneep (31. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hallo,
es gibt sicher große Unterschiede zwischen einer Wanne mit Karpfen und einer Wanne mit Forellen- oder Lachsbrut. Es gibt aber auch schon Unterschiede zwischen Karpfen und Brassen oder Rotaugen. Karpfen sind was Besatz betrifft, die mit Abstand robusteste Art.

Karpfen wurden zu früheren Zeiten in nasses Moos gepackt stundenlang transportiert.Da kippt auch keiner beim Transport vom LKW zum Gewässer um.

Viele  kleine Salmoniden  in der Wanne, das ist der schlimmste anzunehmende Fall. Das ist wirklich erstaunlich,  was diese kleinen Viecher in kurzer Zeit weg atmen. Das wird noch verstärkt durch den Stress den die haben.

Lachsbesatz zum Beispiel wird in Plastiksäcken abgezählt und abgewogen ans Wasser transportiert.Der Transportsack enthält wenig Wasser und reinen Sauerstoff. Damit kann ich Stundenlang durch die Gegend fahren, wenn ich die Temperatur im Griff behalte. Sobald ich den Beutel öffne, habe ich je nach Temperatur 2-5 Minuten, bis die ersten kippen.  Die müssen dann sofort in einen Eimer umgefüllt werden und Bachwasser  muss ständig gegen das Wasser im Eimer ausgetauscht werden.

Noch eine Bemerkung zur Gefahr der "verbrannten Kiemen" als Folge von zu hoher Gasspannung. 
Das ist ja nicht die Regel, sonst würde diese Anlagen sicher keiner einbauen.
Wenn das auftritt, liegt immer ein Schaden an der Anlage oder eine Fehlbedienung vor.

Zu den Temperaturunterschieden. Diese können im Einzelfall ganz erheblich sein. Nicht durch die Unterschiede beim Wasser der Fischzucht und des Besatzgewässers.
Diese Unterschiede entstehen  in aller Regel beim Transport.
Wenn der LKW 3 Stunden unterwegs  ist, ist die Temperatur in den Tanks ganz sicher eine andere.
Das ist einer der Gründe, weshalb man im August keinen Besatz unternimmt, sondern auf Frühjahr und Herbst ausweicht.

Man muss aus dem Besatz sicher keine Wissenschaft machen aber Wissen an sich ist ja nichts schlimmes.

Nicht erst ein Haufen angeschwemmter Fischleichen sind ein Besatzfehler, das fängt schon weit vorher an.
Wenn Besatz heute noch ohne Kontrolle auf unerwünschte Nebenarten und ohne jede Anpassung an das Besatzgewässer erfolgt, ist das für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
Mich würde überdies interessieren, wer von denen, die hier die Temperaturunterschiede für unwichtig halten  die Temperatur den jemals gemessen hat.

In Gartenteiche wirft sicher auch jeder Laie Besatz rein. 
Da kommt aber kein Koi rein ohne Anpassung in den Teich, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Das ist selbst für jeden Jung-Aquarianer eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

@ Oberfranke 
Wenn du noch dazu erwähnt hättest, dass du nur von Karpfen sprichst, hatte ich das unterschreiben können.

@ JKC
 Ja, die gleich Masse Brut hat deutlich mehr Sauerstoffbedarf als Adulte und ist zudem wesentlich empfindlicher.

sneeP


----------



## Fuldaangler (31. März 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Oft ist es so das die Temperatur im Wagen schon ungefähr der im Gewässer angepasst wird. Ar hier habe ich das Gefühl das sich einer wichtig machen will. Das auf den Bildern is ne ganz normale Sache. Was  meinst du denn wo die ganzen Weißfische herkommen. Die werden zum Teil im und um den Plattensee gefangen, kommen da in ein Zwischenbehältniss und wenn genug für einen LKW da ist fährt der dann Stundenlang hier hoch. Hier kommen die für ne Woche in einen Teich und werden dann auf die bestellten Gewässer verteilt. Und du regst dich hier wegen 20m Fußweg und bissi wenig Wasser auf. Jeder Karpfenangler läßt seinen Fisch zum Fotografieren, Wiegen und Messen länger an der Luft als das hier beim Transport ans Gewässer der Fall ist. Also von mir aus mal flache Bälle und nicht sowas hier so aufschaukeln wollen.


----------



## Sneep (1. April 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hallo,

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Du beschränkst dich weitestgehend auf den Karpfen. Mit einem Wasserschwein kann man das sicher machen.
Ich schreibe auch über andere Arten. Da ist es eben nicht egal wie lange es dauert, bis der Fisch am Gewässer ist.

Angeblich ist die Temperatur im Transportfahrzeug oft schon  an das Gewässer angepasst. 
Mag sein, oft aber auch nicht. Dazu müsste man sie aber messen.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus,  dass  du die Temperatur jemals gemessen hast.

Angepasst wird oft gar nicht, wenn doch, nur so lange bis Formel 1 anfängt.

Sonst hast du natürlich Recht, die meisten Beiträge schreibe ich um mich wichtig zu machen.:q

sneeP


----------



## gründler (1. April 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

1917 Klicks,seit gestern sprunghaft angestiegen...ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und das thema gestern bei Berufskollegen per Mails verlinkt,mit der bitte es auch an andere Berufskollegen und Züchter zu verlinken.

Soll ja nicht nur hier einfach so im Anglersuperbesatzausgebildertergewässerwart Munde stehen..... 

Nicht das noch einer mit Jahrzehntelangen Berufserfahrungen dumm stirbt.


|wavey:


----------



## Sneep (1. April 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*

Hallo,

ja, wer schon 10 Jahre lang 3 mal die Woche in die Slowakei fährt um Karpfen zu holen, hat es drauf.

Der Züchter, oder besser Lieferant, hat ganz andere Interessen. Als Angler möchte ich gute Qualität zu einem angemessenen Preis. Der Verkäufer möchte den vorhandenen Fisch zu einem möglichst hohen Preis verkaufen.
Der hat doch kein Interesse daran, wenn 1 Stunde lang angepasst wird. Für den ist Zeit Geld. Rampe rein und ab.
Wenn dann ein paar Leichen oben schwimmen, kriegt der Vorsitzende einen geräucherten Stör und  alles ist o.k.

Ich habe bislang noch nichts schriftliches zum Besatz gefunden, in dem nicht eine Anpassung gefordert wird.

Ich denke, es wäre an der Zeit das Thema Fischzüchter/Händler einmal in einem eigenen Thema zu behandeln. Da gibt es sehr gute Leute, aber auch das genaue Gegenteil. Da würden mich die Erfahrungen, die andere damit 
gemacht haben sehr interessieren.
Dann können die Berufskollegen gleich verlinkt bleiben.|supergri

sNeeP


----------



## gründler (1. April 2017)

*AW: Transport vom Besatzfahrzeug aus*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, wer schon 10 Jahre lang 3 mal die Woche in die Slowakei fährt um Karpfen zu holen, hat es drauf.
> 
> ...



Versteh mich nicht falsch,der text von heute Nacht galt nicht dir persönlich,das Superwort fiel mir gerad dazu ein.

Ich sage ja auch nicht das alle Betriebe schlecht sind,eher das gegenteil wird der fall sein,allein wegen der ganzen Auflagen,Ruf etc.Und die,die nach Ungarn und co fahren um nur Profit usw.zähle ich nicht als Mass der Dinge.



Hier mal was vom Prof.und Anhang für die ,die nicht so tief drin hängen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27Ar-A5PLA0


#h


----------

